
Electric Therapy Is Curing Navy SEALs of PTSD and Could Remake Brain Science - wjSgoWPm5bWAhXB
https://www.defenseone.com/technology/2019/01/zap-how-electric-therapy-curing-navy-seals-ptsd-and-could-remake-brain-science/154301/?oref=d-channeltop
======
LinuxBender
This is fascinating. Has anyone built a DIY kit and software to build your own
MeRT device?

